# Funny golf shots



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

In my round yesterday I hit my approach shot and spray it to the right of the green and probably about 35m short into the rough. With my next shot I clubbed up because the was a strong wind blowing, I hit a cracking shot but way to hard it went over the back left of the green where just behind the green is a big concrete v drain is. I though oh no there goes that ball but it hit the left side of the v drain and bounced back towards the green bounce onto the middle of the green then bounce off the green and landed about 1m to the right of the green in so slight rough. Needless to say my playing group and I had a great laugh about it. Although I think I would have had a putter thrown at me if it stopped on the green....

Has anyone else hit weird shots like this?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Luke: other than the comedy of errors in my golf game. the one that sticks with me is the 50 foot putt that I made when I hit some goose poop and in the hole the ball went. A true S**t shot.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I have always said you are pretty s**t at golf.... lol


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I have to be good at something don't I


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Playing just before Xmas the banter was getting really sharp. I'm 3yds short of a par 5 in 3, and take out the lob wedge. A superb thin scuttled at a great rate of knots across the green, hits my opponents ball and drops for a 4.

Allegedly I am of doubtful parentage, and if I fell in a bucket of s**t I'd come out smelling of roses.

This was then followed up with several pure flukes on the snooker table against the same opposition - shame really:rofl:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes I'm sure there would of been a few choice words said there.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

whom would condem genius on a s**t shot by me or the hobbit


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Not by me, but another person in our group. The guy hits a slice on a 200 yard par 3, that completely leaves the golf course, hits a roof top A/C unit on a house, bounces off it, hits the top of a capped block wall, and then lands on the green about 20' from the hole. He then proceeded to 3 putt for a bogey 1. No S**T


----------



## twoputt (Oct 6, 2010)

On a par 4, was playing up hill slightly. My drive rolled over the green, I hit it real good, it felt good. But the green is over 420 yards away from me, uphill. My normal solid drive is 260-270yds. Must have come off a sprinkler head or a yardage marker, but it bounced normal, but just kept on rolling. There was a group putting and they were pretty amazed when my ball rolled on by. Ha ha good times. Oh I got a par with a three putt. Driver was knock off titleist 9.0 degree loft, this was about eight years ago.


----------

